# 10kw Whole house generator $1200



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

Milbank whole house generator, 10,000 watt, set up for LP (can be converted to Natural Gas), never used. Comes with a new unused 200 amp automatic transfer switch, manuals, fittings, etc. 

Why be cold and in the dark next the electricity goes out? You'll never have to be with this!

Asking $1200 firm or trade for a NICE complete hydraulic loader to fit a Ford 600 tractor, a Farmall/IH Cub, Farmall A or partial trade for a nice LARGE air compressor.


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

Willing to meet halfway for trades.


----------

